
Anti-Abortion Lawmakers Have No Idea How Women’s Bodies Work - pradpk
https://medium.com/s/jessica-valenti/anti-abortion-lawmakers-have-no-idea-how-womens-bodies-work-3ebea9fd6015
======
ga-vu
It's not about knowing how women's body work. It's about giving the plebe
something controversial to talk about while they pass legislation in the
interests of certain lobby groups, which will receive less media scrutiny, as
everybody will be focused on the abortion thing.

~~~
pradpk
Right, its horrifying to see how laws get passed based on few pathetic
beliefs.

